

Nominate Your Company for Sweetness Startup of the Week - sidviswanathan
http://www.sweetnessapp.com/blog/sweetstartup

======
sidviswanathan
Hey HN, we just launched this week and wanted to start dropping off some free
Sweetness at SF startups (esp the ones that don't have fro-yo machines and
pastry chefs on staff :). All you have to do is tweet with the hashtag
#SeetStartup to nominate your company and we'll take care of the rest.

~~~
sidviswanathan
I'm not a morning person! I meant #SweetStartup

